# Need Help in Selling my V8Q



## BayCityDubber (Mar 3, 2007)

In Michigan a 1990 v8q 3.6l is as rare as a Ferrari. The fact that I am mechanically-challenged does not help me sell my heart-breaker.
The biggest problem is that I cannot start it up since the alternator is broke. I'd like to get it replaced but dotn want to part with $250. Aside from that I have a coolant leak in the intake someplace. Timing belt change is due in about 6k.
Any ideas on how I could sell it? Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Need Help in Selling my V8Q (BayCityDubber)*

You can list it in the marketplace on http://www.audifans.com/ and also give Craigslist a shot.


----------



## BayCityDubber (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Need Help in Selling my V8Q (PerL)*

Thanks. Will try both. Havent had any luck wiith Craig's List in the past. I guess it doesnt hurt.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

why not get on motor geek and post it for sale


----------

